# Romeo



## CCWelch (May 19, 2011)

Romeo fought a brave fight in spite of us putting medicine in his eyes several times daily. He still tried to be a trooper right up until the end when it was discovered that he was not gaining any weight. Further tests showed that he was not assimilating his food properly so was not getting the benefits from eating.

Romeo, I am happy that now you are made whole and you can see the world, Thank you for the nuzzles and the cuddles even though we were causing you discomfort with the medicines. You will not soon be forgotten. 

See you at the Rainbow Bridge, Romeo, until then Binky Free.:in tears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Romeo's passing to the bridge. Even if it's for the better, it's still so hard to say goodbye and get over the feeling that you got shortchanged. No matter how long they are with us, it's never long enough. We've said goodbye to 10 of our babies over the years and it's still hard. It's the memories of the good that keeps us going and will keep you alive in our hearts and thoughts. Goodbye little man and rest in peace.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## CCWelch (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it took me a while to get over it enough to post it. He was the 3rd of the Lionhead babies and he was the runt. He had problems right out of the gate but I promised him I would try my best.
It is so hard not to get attached when you are doctoring with them daily.


----------

